# Splicing a motor with a timer.



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Is it possible to splice a motor that has an AC plug, with a timer so it runs at specific times? I'm planning on putting a head on a disco ball motor that I found in the neighbors trash so I get an exorcist type of effect.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

When you say specific times, do you mean like when someone enters the room? You may be talking about a prop controller (timer) with some type of sensor to start the motor on demand.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Otaku said:


> When you say specific times, do you mean like when someone enters the room? You may be talking about a prop controller (timer) with some type of sensor to start the motor on demand.


Yeah that sounds about right, I don't have lots of experience with this, so I'm flying blind. Is it possible to rig this up, and how would I do it. Also where would I find the parts?


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

It's no problem - it's nothing different from switching it on and off at the mains.
It only gets more tricky if you want it to stop at a specific position etc - thats a different requirement

I've seen many timers about on the halloween sites that woudl do this, giving a 'run-on' period, so that you would trigger it in some way and the motor would then be powered for a period of time after the trigger.

depending upon your trigger needs etc, you could even modify a security light.
turn the on-time down as needed and connect the motor to the light socket.
when triggered, the motor would run for the on-time (just as the light would be on if triggered)

hope that helps?

Si


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Here's an option. I designed a PIR-triggered prop controller that is now being sold as either a bare board or built-out from Simple Circuiit Boards. The built-out version doesn't include the PIR sensor (a Radio Shack item) or the pots. The reason for not having the pots is that the user would likely want to choose the max timing periods. See this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=20860

If you go for the bare board, you need to purchase the components and solder them in. Everything is available at All Electronics, but they are currently out of stock on the 500K pots. Those can be obtained at a Fry's Electronics store or the source of your choice. The total cost of the DIY controller is around $30. I think the price for the built-out version is $33.75 + shipping. I can supply a parts list for the DIY controller if you're interested.
Regarding indexing the motor, I designed a circuit to do that. I use it for controlling rotation on wiper motors, but it can be used for a slower motor, like your disco ball unit. It can be set up to allow the motor to rotate once and wait for the next trigger event.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Simple X-10 motion sensor kit might work fine for your application.
http://www.x10.com/promotions/lm15a_autocloset_si.htmlYou don't need the light socket piece as the transceiver has a outlet on the bottom that you could plug the disco ball into.


----------



## pshort (May 6, 2008)

Otaku said:


> Here's an option. I designed a PIR-triggered prop controller that is now being sold as either a bare board or built-out from Simple Circuiit Boards. The built-out version doesn't include the PIR sensor (a Radio Shack item) or the pots. The reason for not having the pots is that the user would likely want to choose the max timing periods. See this thread:


How did you arrange that with Simple Circuits? Is that something that they normally do?


> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=20860
> 
> If you go for the bare board, you need to purchase the components and solder them in. Everything is available at All Electronics, but they are currently out of stock on the 500K pots. Those can be obtained at a Fry's Electronics store or the source of your choice. The total cost of the DIY controller is around $30. I think the price for the built-out version is $33.75 + shipping. I can supply a parts list for the DIY controller if you're interested.
> Regarding indexing the motor, I designed a circuit to do that. I use it for controlling rotation on wiper motors, but it can be used for a slower motor, like your disco ball unit. It can be set up to allow the motor to rotate once and wait for the next trigger event.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses, and all the info. I'm going to give it a whirl and see what I come up with. I'll post a finished product if it comes out alright.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry it took me so long to answer Jack. But I had a hard time finding this. I knew it was here some where. This is a good how to for a Motion sensor light. They work good on 11o props or walwarts. Then only thing is if you have a really bad windy night, they can pick up leaves grass ant thing the wind can blow. If they are out side. I have used these for 4 years. Last year was the first time I had trouble. The ones I had inside of mt tents worked fine. I also use these behind glass to turn on lights and make things appear.

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11139


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

The Watcher said:


> Sorry it took me so long to answer Jack. But I had a hard time finding this. I knew it was here some where. This is a good how to for a Motion sensor light. They work good on 11o props or walwarts. Then only thing is if you have a really bad windy night, they can pick up leaves grass ant thing the wind can blow. If they are out side. I have used these for 4 years. Last year was the first time I had trouble. The ones I had inside of mt tents worked fine. I also use these behind glass to turn on lights and make things appear.
> 
> http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11139


am i understanding this correctly, when set to test the motion detector will only remain on for 7 seconds once activated? i am looking for a setup like this for an idea i have for a bush monster but the normal 1 minute setting would be too long for what i have planned!


----------

